# Vorschaubildchen unter Thunar nur sporadisch [solved]

## slick

Seit einem Weilchen habe ich Probleme mit den Thumbnails unter Thunar (1.6.3) (Installierte Pakete unverändert, nur Updates ab und an) Vorschaubilder werden nur sporadisch eine kurze Weile nach der Neuanmeldung generiert, irgendwann stoppt es einfach beim browsen durch die Verzeichnisse. Es ist kein "hängender" Prozess oder ähnliches auffindbar. Keine auffällige CPU Auslastung. Nur eine Neuanmeldung behebt das Problem anschliessend teilweise wieder für ein Weilchen. Dateitypen quer durch die Bank sind betroffen, sowohl Bilder (JPG, PNG) wie auch Videos (MP4, FLV). Es nervt sehr. Auch ein emerge -e world besserte nix. 

Jemand eine Idee? Wie könnte ich dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen?

```
# qlist -Iv| grep thumb

media-gfx/gthumb-3.2.6

media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-2.0.8
```

```
# qlist -Iv| grep thunar

xfce-base/thunar-1.6.3

xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin-0.3.1

xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.8.0
```

Last edited by slick on Sun Apr 20, 2014 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi 

Für Thumbnails in Thunar ist jetzt xfce-extra/tumbler zuständig. 

Hat auch ein eigenes configfile ~/.config/tumbler/tumbler.rc oder

/etc/xdg/tumbler/tumbler.rc.

Oder hast du den auch mal versucht ~/.thumbnails zu verschieben ?

MfG

----------

## slick

~/.config/tumbler/tumbler.rc ist nicht existend.

/etc/xdg/tumbler/tumbler.rc ist unverändert:

```
###

# [TypeNameOfPlugin]

# Disabled:    Set to true to avoid loading the plugin. By default all

#              plugins are loaded.

# Priority:    Priority of the plugin if more plugins support the same

#              uri-scheme / mime-type combination.

# Locations:   ;-separated path list the plugin will be used in. If the

#              source file is not a child of one of the locations, the

#              plugin won't be used and another plugin with a lower

#              priority will be tried.

#              Absolute paths, environement variables, ~/ and ~username/

#              are allowed. Leave empty to allow all locations.

# MaxFileSize: Maximum size of the source file the plugin will still

#              try to generate a plugin for. The size is in bytes,

#              0 disabled the check.

#

# For more information see http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tumbler

###

###

# Image Thumbnailers

###

# Jpeg thumbnailer (from exif data if possible)

[JPEGThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=3

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

# Supports all type GdkPixbuf supports

[PixbufThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=2

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

# RAW image files using libopenraw

[RawThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=1

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

###

# Video Thumbnailers

###

# Download cover from omdbapi.com or themoviedb.org if an

# API key is given. This plugin is disabled because it

# sends your (private) movie names over the internet.

[CoverThumbnailer]

Disabled=true

Priority=3

Locations=~/movies

MaxFileSize=0

#APIKey=your-api-key-from-themoviedb.org

# ffmpegthumbnailer plugin

[FfmegThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=2

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

# GStreamer plugin

[GstThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=1

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

###

# Other Thumbnailers

###

# FreeType thumbnailer

[FontThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=1

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

# PDF/PS thumbnailer

[PopplerThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=1

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0

# Open document thumbnailer (ODF)

[OdfThumbnailer]

Disabled=false

Priority=1

Locations=

MaxFileSize=0
```

~/.thumbnails verschieben ändert nichts am o.g. Problem. Er erzeugt dann bis zu einem gewissen Punkt neu, dann stoppt alles und fährt mit etwas Glück nach dem Re-Login wieder fort.

```
[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.29  USE="ffmpeg gstreamer jpeg odf pdf raw -curl -debug" 0 kB
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn es immer einige Zeit geht und sich dann verabschiedet, dann kann ich mir das eigentlich nur so vorstellen, dass sich da ein Prozess verabschiedet. Also nicht hängt, sondern gar nicht mehr da ist.

Liste dir doch mal alle Prozesse auf, wenn es funktioniert und dann noch mal, wen es nicht mehr geht. Vielleicht gibt es da einen Unterschied. Aber selbst wenn du da etwas findest, gelöst ist das Problem dadurch noch nicht. Mehr als ein emerge -e kannst du ja nicht machen.

Was noch möglich ist, dass der Thumbnailer sich an einer ganz bestimmten Datei verschluckt und sich deshalb beendet. Hört er irgendwann auf oder immer an der gleichen Stelle?

----------

## slick

Wann genau bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Möglicherweise bei Verzeichnissen mit vielen Dateien (ab gefühlt 200). Bei Videos stoppt es eher als bei Bildern.

Scrolle ich in Thunar in einem vollem Verzeichnis schnell nach unten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer das es stoppt als wenn ich mit den generierten Thumbnals "mitscrolle".

Nachtrag:

Habe festgestellt der tumblerd setzt sich irgendwie fest. Wenn ich den kille und in Thunar refreshe start er wieder und generiert fleißig weiter Thumbs bis zu einem undefiniertem Punkt. Wie könnte ich den debuggen?

Habs gerade mit einem Verzeichnis mit Videos getestet. Von ~500 hat er nach ~150 gestoppt. Gekillt. Refresh und weiter gings um weitere geschätzte 70. Dann wieder stop. Und das ist permanent so.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sieht dann sehr danach aus, dass es an der Menge liegt. Also entweder die Zahl der Dateien oder die Summe der Dateigrößen. Weil es bei Videos öfters hakt als bei Bildern. Leg da doch mal ein paar Unterordner an, so dass in den einzelnen Ordner nur noch 50 Dateien sind.

Da ist eventuell ein Array unterdimensioniert und es gibt dann einen Überlauf.Es hat vielleicht noch nie jemand mit so viele Dateien gearbeitet... Wenn du das Problem damit einkreisen kannst, dann würde ich einen Bugreport schreiben.

----------

## slick

Ich habe das nur mit Gentoo. Werf ich z.B. Ubuntu rein und lass das drüberlaufen machts "zooooom" und ist fertig. Mit allen (den gleichen) Dateien.

Und die Menge finde ich jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich.

D.h. ich würde schon die Dateimenge und Struktur ausschließen. Ebenso den Array in Tumbler. Es muss was Gentoospezifisches sein.

Ob ich

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

mal ändern sollte?

----------

## slick

Ich habs. Das ffmpeg Useflag verträgt sich nicht mit gstreamer.

Ich habe jetzt von

```
[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.29  USE="ffmpeg gstreamer jpeg odf pdf raw -curl -debug" 0 kB
```

geändert nach

```
[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.29  USE="ffmpeg jpeg odf pdf raw -curl -debug -gstreamer*" 0 kB
```

Und jetzt rennt das wie nie zuvor. Super! Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.

Danke der Anregung.

[solved]

----------

## Klaus Meier

Einen Bugreport würde ich schon dazu schreiben. Damit das ebuild eine Warnung ausgibt, wenn gstreamer und ffmpeg gleichzeitig gesetzt sind. Und warum macht der Prozess in so einem Fall die Grätsche? Da läuft schon etwas über. Die Tatsache, dass man es irgendwie hin bekommt besagt nicht, dass der Code sauber ist.

----------

## slick

#508272

----------

## franzf

Welche Versionen von gstreamer und ffmpeg/libav sind installiert? gst-plugins-meta mit USE="ffmpeg" gebaut?

Und noch wichtiger: Verschwindet das Problem auch, wenn du tumbler mit USE="-ffmpeg gstreamer" baust? Wenn ja kommen die sich in die quere, wenn nein (was ich denke) ist das gstreamer-backend "etwas" buggy und wird auch noch bevorzugt, wenn das file von ffmpeg und gstreamer gevorschaubebildert werden kann.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hat jetzt erst mal nichts mit diesem Problem zu tun, aber ich habe gerade aus dem Overlay ein Update auf Gnome 3.12 gemacht und da meckert tracker, wenn sowohl gstreamer als auch ffmpeg als Flag gesetzt sind.

Bei mir sind gstreamer und ffmpeg global gesetzt. Nur tracker muss mit -ffmpeg gebaut werden. Irgendwas scheint da zu haken. Keine Ahnung was, aber man sollte der Sache auf den Grund gehen.

----------

